# Yongnuo YN-14ex Ring Flash



## stu33 (Sep 17, 2013)

This is my first post here, so if I've done anything wrong, please let me know, and hopefully I haven't offended.

I'd like to get into using ring flash, but don't want to drop a ton of cash on it. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with the YN-14ex.

http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=328

If you have, or can provide any kind of suggestions regarding ring flashes, I would appreciate it. This will be used mainly for close-up portraiture, so things like the round catchlights are important.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 17, 2013)

The main purpose of flash ring type is the macro photo. It is possible to portraits of distances of 1 to 2 meters, but the uniformity of the light is quite annoying. The absence of shadows leaves the person "no nose", which is very artificial.


----------



## surapon (Sep 17, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The main purpose of ring type flash is the macro photo. It is possible to portraits of distances of 1 to 2 meters, but the uniformity of the light is quite annoying. The absence of shadows leaves the person "no nose", which is very artificial.



+ 1 for Me.
Dear Sir, Ajfoto, You are right on the target.
That Ring Flash = $ 120 US Dollars, But Try This LED ring Light first , only $ 35 US Dollars.

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Macro-Ring-LED-Light/dp/B0031AQ302/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379428534&sr=8-1&keywords=macro+led+ring+light

For Both Macro, and Portrait Photos---and judge the quality of light by your self.
Good luck
Surapon


----------



## stu33 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I understand the shortcomings of using a ring flash for portraiture and am willing to work with that. These will be up-close head shots, and the ring light will not be the only light source.

As far as the LED, I've never used LED for any kind of light source (photographically, that is), but I'm willing to give it a try. Do you have any experience with it?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 17, 2013)

surapon said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > The main purpose of ring type flash is the macro photo. It is possible to portraits of distances of 1 to 2 meters, but the uniformity of the light is quite annoying. The absence of shadows leaves the person "no nose", which is very artificial.
> ...


Yes, the idea of our friend Surapon is more economical to achieve catchlights. But put a light laterally to create some shade and to "outline" the person's face.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 17, 2013)

stu33 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I understand the shortcomings of using a ring flash for portraiture and am willing to work with that. These will be up-close head shots, and the ring light will not be the only light source.
> 
> As far as the LED, I've never used LED for any kind of light source (photographically, that is), but I'm willing to give it a try. Do you have any experience with it?


LED lights tend to have very cold color, and reds are always faded. Therefore it is recommended to test gel amber or red on the front of LED.


----------



## joshmurrah (Sep 17, 2013)

All these options being tossed around, are built for macro work, and not for portraiture. 

The problems are that you don't have a perfect round catchlight, not enough power, and the ring isn't big enough.

Short of buying a real ringlight from Paul C Buff or something that's even more expensive, there's only one real option out there IMO...

http://www.roundflash.com/

If you have a speedlite, get the roundflash... it's bulky when popped out, and looks goofy, but it works. It's not as cheap as these options above my post, but the other options won't really work that well.


----------



## stu33 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow, that roundflash is a very interesting option. I've got a 430exII, so that is definitely on the shortlist now. How bulky is it to work with in R/L? I'm assuming zoom and focus rings are hard to access.


----------



## joshmurrah (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah that's one of the negatives about this (and the fullsize ring flashes as well), you are going to have trouble reaching the zoom and focus rings. I was able to use a 24-70 and reach the zoom, and I let the AF do its' job so didn't need to reach the ring.

You need a 580 or 600 series Canon flash, the 430 isn't quite as powerful, and you'll need all the power you can get, plus the 430 isn't as tall and won't hit the hole correctly. You can get a Yungnuo flash and leave it at 1/2 or 1/1 power if you need to save money.


----------



## joshmurrah (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's a pic of it in use...


----------



## stu33 (Sep 17, 2013)

joshmurrah said:


> Here's a pic of it in use...



Hmm, yeah, you're right, the 430 probably isn't tall enough to fit that properly. I was also considering this:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/811651-REG/DIY_LK_RF_Ring_Flash_Kit.html

Which is definitely the right price for entry.


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 21, 2013)

joshmurrah said:


> All these options being tossed around, are built for macro work, and not for portraiture.
> 
> The problems are that you don't have a perfect round catchlight, not enough power, and the ring isn't big enough.
> 
> ...



awesome i've been wanting something like this for ages! just ordered one, this is why i love this site 

thanks a bunch


----------



## Pansottin (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone tried to use a beauty dish with this kind of ring flash?
A bought or DIY beauty dish.
Thanks.


----------



## joshmurrah (Jan 30, 2014)

This type of flash (the RoundFlash) is really more of a beauty dish as-is actually... it's a very thick ring of light, think of a large donut. The manufacturer actually promotes its' use on a stand as a fill light.

Also, B&H now directly sells this device.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2014)

Take a look at these reviews.

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2009/10/ray-flash-vs-orbis-vs-alienbees-abr800.html

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2013/08/check-out-roundflash-ring-flash-adapter.html

I got the Orbis.


----------

